# first red



## okimoto (Nov 21, 2011)

I had a great Labor day weekend in Destin. I caught my first redfish on a fly (chartreuse/white Clouser Deep Minnow).


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Very nice I got out this evening and spooked one. I'm ready for some north winds so I can chase them on the beach 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Awesome feeling huh?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome....glad you had a good time down here!!! Even better there are no feet in the pic!!! hahaha!!!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

.....figured a foot or two in the picture would give us some scale. Lol

Awsome fish! Nothing like fly fishing.... It's a passion and an art!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> .....figured a foot or two in the picture would give us some scale. Lol


Looks like 5.5" wide composite deck boards to me!


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice! That'll make ya go again & again & again, well you get it .


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Beautiful little Red! Congrats on your first of many fly-caught Redfish


----------



## okimoto (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks guys. It was just over 16", so I couldn't keep it.


----------

